# J13 and 4 spd for sale



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a 1969 J13 engine complete and a 4 spd man trans, it came out of a 69 pickup the guy I bought it from said it was pulled out of a running truck, the truck had been chopped and ruined by someone. so he pulled them out and trashed the truck. It needs to be picked up, I am in Norman Oklahoma. $275.00 for both. I have not started the engine, it turns nice and smooth.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

still avalible and waiting for a home....


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

davido said:


> still avalible and waiting for a home....


welcome to the club man, I've been selling my datsun engine since 2004 and It still waiting for a new home hahaha.  good luck with your sale,


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

SOLD... on craigs list in one day, this nice guy from Nigeria sent me a 4,000.00 check and all I had to do was send him 2,000 back and I kept the rest, WOW what a cool dude. I guess he was rich or something.



Just kidding, but it was sold on CL fast, Locally. LOL


----------

